# ~amd64 -> amd64: Probleme mit nicht existierenden Ebuilds

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe mich entschlossen auf stable umzusteigen.

Ich habe also meine Pakete mit der jeweiligen Versionsnummer mit "~amd64" in die package.keywords eingetragen.

Danach die make.conf auf "amd64" umgestellt.

Nun ist es aber so, dass nach dem heutigen emerge --sync folgendes kam:

```
[ebuild     UD] app-text/acroread-8.1.4 [9.1.0] USE="cups ldap nsplugin -minimal" LINGUAS="de -da% -en -es% -fi% -fr -it% -ja -ko% -nb% -nl% -pt% -sv% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 49,111 kB
```

```
$eix acroread

[D] app-text/acroread

     Available versions:  8.1.4!m!s ~8.1.6!m!s ~9.1.2!m!s {cups ldap linguas_da linguas_de linguas_en linguas_es linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_nb linguas_nl linguas_pt linguas_sv linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW minimal nsplugin}

     Installed versions:  9.1.0!m!s(20:29:44 14/05/09)(cups ldap linguas_de nsplugin -linguas_en -linguas_fr -linguas_ja -minimal)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/products/reader/

     Description:         Adobe's PDF reader

```

Klar, die Version 9.1.0 gibt es nicht mehr. Stattdessen könnte ich nun zurückgehen auf 8.1.4, was ich nicht möchte, da es evtl. Probleme geben kann, und auf die nächste Unstable Version mag ich auch nicht gehen.

(Acroread wird evtl. keine Probleme machen, aber Librarys will ich nicht riskieren...Deswegen Acroread als exemplarisches Beispiel)

Ich könnte nun aus /var/db/pkg/ das Ebuild holen und in ein lokales Overlay einbauen.

Aber gibt es da nicht einen besseren Weg?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Necoro

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich könnte nun aus /var/db/pkg/ das Ebuild holen und in ein lokales Overlay einbauen.
> 
> Aber gibt es da nicht einen besseren Weg?

 

Einfach die niedrigen (stabile) Versionen masken.  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Ich könnte nun aus /var/db/pkg/ das Ebuild holen und in ein lokales Overlay einbauen.
> 
> Aber gibt es da nicht einen besseren Weg? 
> 
> Einfach die niedrigen (stabile) Versionen masken. 

 

Das klappt ja super  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Danke!!

Tobi

----------

## mv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Einfach die niedrigen (stabile) Versionen masken.  
> 
> Das klappt ja super  

 

Mag sein, ist aber in diesem Fall eine schlechte Idee: Die installierte Version wurde wegen Sicherheitsbugs entfernt. Du solltest also entweder auf die stabile downgraden oder acroread doch in Deinem package.keywords-File belassen und upgraden, um die Version mit den Sicherheitslöchern wegzuhaben.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Quote:*   Einfach die niedrigen (stabile) Versionen masken.  
> 
> Das klappt ja super   
> 
> Mag sein, ist aber in diesem Fall eine schlechte Idee: Die installierte Version wurde wegen Sicherheitsbugs entfernt. Du solltest also entweder auf die stabile downgraden oder acroread doch in Deinem package.keywords-File belassen und upgraden, um die Version mit den Sicherheitslöchern wegzuhaben.

 

Oha. Das ist natürlich ein guter Hinweis.

Danke, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Dachte, dass die Maintainer einfach das "ältere" Paket gelöscht haben, um weniger Arbeit zu haben  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

